# Was für Filtertechnik soll ich nehmen???



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem ich jetzt schon viel hier mitgelesen habe (TOLLES FORUM!!!) und mir deshalb schon Nachts der Kopf schwirrt und ich nicht schlafen kann jetzt meine Vorstellung und Fragen.

Bin Kevin aus dem Harz und habe mit meiner Freundin ein Häuschen mit kleinem Garten. Da dieser komplett neu gestaltet wird (alles in Eigenregie) soll jetzt auch ein Teich gebaut werden.

Die Größe soll ca. 6,5x5m werden, bei einer max. Tiefe von 1.20m. Viel mehr geht nicht da dann eine wasserführende Kiesschicht kommt! Außerdem sehr steinig hier und ich muss viel mit Hand arbeiten da ich nur ne Zufahrt durch eine Hausdurchführung mit ner Höhe von 1.80m habe.

Das Teichprofil soll mit Sumpf- und Flachwasserzonen sein, also etwas natürlich aussehen. Es sollen ein paar Fische rein, denke aber erstmal keine Kois da zu pflegeintensiv?! Dazu ein kleiner Wasserfall aus einer Trockenmauer wegen der Optik! Ganz toll wäre wenn man im Sommer auch mal kurz in den Teich gehen könnte um sich abzukühlen, muss aber nicht! Ach ja, Teichpflanzen natürlich auch, da wir es gerne grün mögen.

Bodenablauf und Skimmer habe ich nach den vielen tollen Beiträgen hier jetzt schon mal als notwendig eingeplant.

Jetzt stellt sich aber die Frage nach der Filtertechnik. Soll auf jeden Fall Schwerkraft werden. Eigenbau mit Tonnen wäre eine Option. Was für eine Möglichkeit als Vorfilter gibts da? TF oder VF fallen erstmal aus Kostengründen raus. Halbschwerkraft geht auch nicht, Frau möchte nichts von der Technik sehen und so kommt das Ganze unter die geplante Holzterasse. Wichtig wäre mir das nicht zu viele Folgekosten durch die Stromrechnung kommen! Hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit gebrauchten Centervortex c30 mit Sifi für 700€ oder EPS c50 Centervortex mit Sifi für 1.200€ zu bekommen (wobei das auch die absolute Obergrenze beim Budget ist). Wäre das was?

Da gleich die nächste Frage: komme beim Filterraum auch nur auf ne Höhe von 1.00m unter Teichniveau. Wie groß muss oder sollte der Raum sein? Ist es möglich das eine der Mauern vom Filterraum auch gleichzeitig Teichwand ist oder ist der Wasserdruck zu groß? Wenn möglich wie die Wand bauen?

Glaube das wars erstmal, wenn mir weitere Fragen kommen ergänze ich das!


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo zur Mauer werden dir bestimmt andere Forumskollegen was sagen können (nur soviel: das macht die Sache nicht einfacher und entsprechend teurer).
Ich wollte nur was zum Budget und deinen Vorgaben sagen:
Wenn du die 1200,- für diesen Fertigfilter als Grenze ansiehst, dann hast du aber noch keinen Meter Rohr, keinen Skimmer, keinen BA, keinen einzigen Schieber, keinen UVC, keinen m² Folie/Vlies und wegen des Wasserfalls keine Pumpe.
Ich denke dass hier dann der 1200,- €-Filter schon mal rausfällt.
Falls im Schwerkraftfilter ein Luftheber zum Einsatz kommen soll kommen nochmal Kosten für den Heber und die Luftpumpe.
Bei einem Selbstbaufilter fallen außer den Gehäusekosten schnell nochmal mehrere hundert € in Form von Medien an (Matten, __ Hel-X etc.) - dein Teich wird ja ca. 25.000 - 30.000 Liter groß werden....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Nori, 

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Ja, die 1.200€ waren jetzt nur für den Filter gemeint, das noch die Kosten für die ganzen Rohre, Pumpen und so weiter dazukommen ist mir klar ;-)


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Ich würde den Filter an deiner Stelle im Fundament deines Holzdecks integrieren - als entweder mauern oder noch besser betonieren - auch an eine entsprechende Kälteisolierung denken wegen des Winterbetriebs.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Ja, also quasi ein kleiner Raum da drunter, so hatte ich gedacht. Oben drauf den ne Art Falltür damit man ran kommt. Aber wie groß?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Kevin

Ganz einfach alles was mit Filter zu tun hat so gross wie möglich

Gruss Obs


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

Ja hatte auf konkretere Antwort gehofft. Also, was als Vorfilter?

Dann Tonnen, denke 300l, wie bestückt? 

UVC? 

Oder was ist mit den Fertigfiltern die ich geschrieben hatte?

Tut mir leid wenn ich nerve, aber je mehr ich gelesen habe, desto unsicherer bin ich!


----------



## Patrick K (4. Apr. 2014)

Ja Kevin
da du scheinbar der erste bist der eine konkrete Antwort ,auf eine nicht zu beanwortete Frage erwartet mmmmmmh.

Alles richtet sich nach deinen zu erwarteten Besatz , was soll den mal im Teich schwimmen und wie viel davon  bei NICHTS reicht ein Baueimer bei 50 Koi ein container mit 5000 L so was soll man dir da raten , so gross wie möglich ist da noch das beste

Mach mal FOTOS UND SKIZZEN wie du dir das ganze vorstellst , du bist ja nicht der ERSTE der fragt , das bekommen wir schon hin immer mit der Ruhe

Gruss Obs


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Ich denke für dein Vorhaben i.S. Besatz (keine Koi) würden diese Filter ausreichen - wichtig auf alle Fälle, dass der Sifi dabei ist bzw. auf den Mitteldom kommt.
Es gab hier schon Beiträge über diese Filter - vor allem dann auch zur Umstellung auf __ Hel-X, was in 2 Kammern eingefüllt werden sollte (keine Bürsten verwenden). Dazu noch ein vernünftiger UVC (entweder 55 Watt TL wie z.B. von TMC oder besser noch ein T5 mit 40 oder 75 Watt).
Der C30 (107x107x75) ist nach den Werksangaben absolut die Untergrenze für einen 25.000 Fischteich (ohne Koi) - da würde der C50 (140x140x80) besser passen.

Diese Kauffilter sind halt gut für Leute, denen es auf Kompaktheit ankommt - der Bastler wird nat. für 1000 € was Leistungsfähigeres auf die Beine stellen - ist halt auch ein Zeitfaktor.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Danke schon mal, Kompaktheit ist wichtig da ich ja nicht mit schwerem Gerät Arbeiten kann und den Raum für die Filtertechnik nicht so groß machen wollte! 

Also Besatz wird halt ein paar Goldis, Sonnenbarsch zur Geburtenkontrolle ;-), vielleicht paar kleinere Bitterlinge! 

Könnt ihr mir den was zur Mauer sagen, geht das die direkt zum Teich zu machen?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Apr. 2014)

Ich hab keine probleme damit bis jetzt bei mir ist Teichwand gleich Filterwand und ist aus 24er Ytong 2,8 m x 1,5 m 

Ich denke mit Betonsteine reicht dir eine 17,5 er Wand event. ein ,zwei Eisen rein  , überleg mal beim Pool ist es nur zum Teil eine aufgeblasene Luftwulst aus Folie und das Teil hält auch  wenn man noch so ne Arschbombe reinsetzt 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Hab mal ne schnelle Skizze gemacht wie das Aussehen soll, leider keinen Scanner hier deshalb laienhaft mit phone abfotografiert


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo.

Wie wäre es mit der Variante: Bodenablauf und Skimmer via Schwerkraft > Siebfilter (Spaltsiebfilter) > Schwerkraftpumpe 10-15tsd Liter > Regentonne mit Helix > zurück in den Teich (Einlauf unter Wasserlinie und Regentonnenfilter etwas über Wasserlinie - ca. 15cm).

Das Mauern der Teichwände bzw. der Filterwände machen sehr viele und ist eigentlich nicht so das Problem - etwas mehr Arbeit, aber bei sauberer Verarbeitung eine sichere Sache. Dämmung wurde angesprochen, halte ich ebenso für wichtig und sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Wie muss ich mir bei der Variante den Rücklauf vorstellen? Einfach 110er KG mit nur leichtem Gefälle direkt an Wasseroberfläche?


----------



## Zacky (4. Apr. 2014)

Ja genau, oder auch etwas unter Wasser. Du musst darauf achten, dass genügend Ausgleichvolumen vorhanden ist, was die Filtertonne aufnehmen kann. Da mit der Pumpe das Wasser in die Tonne befördert wird, staut es sich dort auf und läuft folgend durch die Schwerkraft wieder alleine raus. Je nach Pumpengröße würde ich so gar zwei 110er-Ausläufe in den Teich verlegen.


----------



## Kiv (4. Apr. 2014)

Besteht bei dem System dann wieder die Gefahr des Überlaufens? Reicht dann eine Tonne oder Zwei? Würde das auch noch reichen wenn doch mal Kois in den Teich kommen?

So ganz kann ich mir das noch nicht vorstellen, klingt aber interessant!

Noch ne Frage, da meine Terrasse ebenerdig mit dem Rest des Gartens wird, und ich 15 cm über Wasserniveau sein muss, muss ich dann meinen Wasserspiegel nicht sehr weit absenken? Terasse anheben geht nicht, und Filterschacht muss da drunter, sagt die Regierung!


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2014)

Kiv schrieb:


> Es sollen ein paar Fische rein, denke aber erstmal keine Kois da zu pflegeintensiv?!


 Koi sind von der Natur her erst mal Karpfen. Karpfen sind auch nicht Pflegeintensiver als andere Fische. Das Problem ist die Größe, welche die Karpfen erreichen können. Somit sind die meisten auf Pflege, wie die Fische in einem Aquarium angewiesen. Der Platz zum Ausschwimmen reicht noch so grade. Die Wasserquallität geht aber bei zu vielen großen Fischen zum Teufel, weil die auch ganz schön was fressen und scheißen.
Oder anders. In einem natürlichen Teich, wo die Fische selber noch genug finden zum Fressen, brauch man nicht Filtern. Wenn man zufütter muss, dann wird es irgendwann nötig. Bei einem kleinen Filter, genügend Platz und wenn man sich viel Arbeit sparren möchte, würde ich immer zu einigen wenigen Koi raten. Die Fische ausgesucht nach eigenem Gschmack. Dabei eher 10 Euro mehr ausgeben und dafür echte schöne Fische....können auch klein sein. Die Wachsen.
Bei Goldfischen hat man nach wenigen Jahren so viele das man die nur noch los werden möchte.
Dann lieber 5 Koi und ggf. noch kleinst Fische wie Regenbogenelritzen oder __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Apr. 2014)

> Besteht bei dem System dann wieder die Gefahr des Überlaufens?



Wenn die Pumpe in der letzten Tonne sitzt und du von da aus in den Teich pumpst ist die Gefahr des überlaufens am geringsten, geh mal von Platz davon aus das nach Vorfilter zwei 300l Tonnen ausreichen , je nach den mit was du sie bestückst (Helix) reichen die auch bei Koibesatz

es ist erstmal kein Problem KOI zu halten , es wird nur eins wenn du das Wasser  schneller verschmutzt ,als der Filter wieder reinigt , immer schön Wasser wechseln , 20% alle 14 Tage kann und wird nicht schaden dann klappt es auch mit den KOI

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (5. Apr. 2014)

Wenn Du unter der Terrasse bleiben musst, kannst Du nur noch auf volle Schwerkraft setzen, was die Filterabfolge ändert. Wie Patrick beschrieben, wäre es dann sinnvoll die Pumpe in der letzten Tonne zu haben und diese pumpt dann direkt in den Teich zurück. In dem Fall brauchst Du einen anderen Vorfilter. Ich würde in dem Fall immer zu einem Siebfilter bzw. - wenn es teuer sein kann - zu einem Vlies- oder Trommelfilter raten. Die günstigste Variante wäre jetzt eine Siebpatrone mit Extra-Spülpumpe. Ich glaube, dass eine solche Siebpatrone auch im Vortex der CX 30 dann eingebaut oder vorhanden ist. Da läuft auch nix über. Das mit den Koi ist bei angemessenen Besatz und entsprechender Filtertechnik schon machbar, aber die von Dir geplante Teichgröße und Tiefe ist nicht sehr vielverspechend...sorry...5x6 m bei 1,20 m Tiefe ist da schon grenzwertig, zumal Du noch Pflanzzonen machen möchtest. Bei der Tiefe von 1,20 m würde ich Dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, den Filter im Winter auf gedrosselter Leistung durchlaufen zu lassen.


----------



## Patrick K (5. Apr. 2014)

und ich würde dir zu einem Hochteich raten damit du auf 1,8 -2 meter tiefe kommst, einige hier haben das sehr schön hinbekommen

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Kiv (5. Apr. 2014)

Danke erstmal, da muss ich noch mal mit der Regierung sprechen


----------



## Kiv (9. Apr. 2014)

So,

bin etwas weiter. Teich wird jetzt auf 1.50m Tiefe gebaut, Filterraum für Schwerkraft 3m x 2m und 1.20m hoch. Bekomme einen Pristinia 5 mit RDS und Upflow- über einen Bekannten! Jetzt weiß ich das der mit Bürsten nicht optimal ist, aber zum Anfang wird's doch gehen? Wollte da gerne eine 200l Tonne als Absetzbecken mit Tauch-UVC vorhängen, und hinten dran eine 300l Tonne mit Helix und eine 200l Tonne als Pumpschacht. Geht das so? Als Pumpe hatte ich an eine Rohrpumpe gedacht, irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Kiv (11. Apr. 2014)

Könnt ihr mir was zu der Pumpe sagen:
*Aquaforte Ecomax HF 16000 - Rohrpumpe Generation 2*
Taugt die was?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Meine Rohrpumpe war super und ich zufrieden 4 Jahre lang dann war sie hinüber , andere User wunderten sich das sie 4 Jahre hielt 

Mein Luftheber ist sparsamer spare 40 Watt die Std. 24 Std X 40 Watt  960Watt X ca. 300 Tage 288 KW   x 28cent =80,64€ jedes Jahr

Gruss Obs


----------



## Nori (11. Apr. 2014)

Wenn du alles erst anschaffen willst/musst würde ich die Absetz/Vortex-Tonne weglassen (die funktioniert mit so kleinen Durchmessern nicht) - deshalb würde ich auf einen Gravitations-UVC zurückgreifen (der hat 110-er Anschlüsse) - die gibts von Oase oder auch aus Edelstahl von anderen Anbietern (kosten ab ca. 200 €).
Ein Luftheber wäre immer einen Pumpe vorzuziehen, wenn es von der Förderhöhe her geht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Kiv (11. Apr. 2014)

Ist ein Luftheber den laut? Teich ist direkt neben dem Haus vom Nachbarn, und stetiges geblubbert findet der nicht toll!


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Luftheber auf Wasserspiegel niveau hört man so gut wie gar nicht , meiner in 20cm Wasser tiefe Blubber ziemlich laut, je nach Pumpen Hersteller hört man diese  oder hört sie garnicht ich mach mal 2 Viedeos eins von meiner Oase 4800 und von der High Blow 60

Gruss Obs


----------



## Kiv (11. Apr. 2014)

Ja super, danke. Aber trotz nachlesen verstehe ich noch nicht so richtig wie ich den Luftheber einbauen müsste, also Pumpkammer ist ja selbes Niveau wie Teich. Aus diesem Behälter kurzes Steigrohr und dann mit Winkel in ein waagerechtes Rohr zurück in den Teich? Und das ganze unter Wasserlinie?


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2014)

Kiv schrieb:


> Aus diesem Behälter kurzes Steigrohr und dann mit Winkel in ein waagerechtes Rohr zurück in den Teich? Und das ganze unter Wasserlinie?


 
genau  ...die Luftblasen lässt Du vorher über einen Abzweig in der Waagerechten entweichen und Du siehst nur eine ganz seichte Strömung...


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

sodele erstmal Soory ich hab die Rotz uns das tiefe Blubbern im Hintergrund ich mein Luftheber

Hier mal die verschiedene Pumpen






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eodULNxWs6g&feature=youtu.be_







_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3AV3w7W_J0_






_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3tT6WQK0wY_


Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Hier hast du eine 75er Luftheber ca 600 mm 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_yK4UonxJ8_


Gruss Obs


----------



## Kiv (11. Apr. 2014)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Videos! Das hilft sehr bei der Entscheidung, ist ja wirklich extrem leise! Denke das ich das Nutzen werde. Wie siehts mit dem Stromverbrauch bei der High Blow aus?


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Hallo 
51 Watt
hier isse gerade in´m Angebot

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/Hiblow-HP60-Orginal

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2014)

Nicht immer ist es die beste Lösung eine große Pumpe zu nutzen...je nachdem was man erreichen will, gibt es auch geringere Leistungsaufnahmen...evtl. reicht auch schon eine HiBlow 40 (gebraucht) - (ich wüsste gerade, wo jemand eine abgeben würde)...


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2014)

Ich kann locker zwei LH mit meiner 60er betreiben ,wie man im Video sieht einen 100 er und einen 75 er , eine 40 reicht locker für einen LH bis 100er Rohr die 40er  hat sogar nur 38 Watt 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Kiv (11. Apr. 2014)

Aber eine Frage hab ich für heute noch:

Wieviel Liter/h geht damit? Kann man das Regeln? Der Filter schafft lt. Hersteller max. 18.000l/h. 

So, muss jetzt ausruhen, hab morgen den Bagger da


----------



## Kiv (7. Mai 2014)

So, ich mal wieder. Hab jetzt einiges geschafft, Teich und Filter nimmt Gestalt an und möchte gerne mit LH arbeiten. Reicht es denn aus einer auf Wasserniveu in Schwerkraft stehenden Regentonne mit 110er Airlift tschechischer Art zu pumpen? Ich meine wegen der geringen Steigrohrhöhe? Oder sollte ich versuchen einen separaten Schacht für den LH zu bauen? Maximal könnte ich auf 1,50m Schachthöhe kommen, aber was für ein Rohr braucht's da? Reicht KG 200? Oder 300er Schacht? Und dann einfach Zulauf per 110er Flansch gebogen?


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2014)

Wenn es möglich ist, sorge für einen tieferen Schacht, wo der Luftheber drin hängt. Je tiefer das Sammelrohr für den Luftheber ist, desto optimaler läuft der Luftheber am Ende. Wenn Du eine Tiefe von 1,50 erreichst, kann dort ein Luftheber mit einer Steigrohrlänge von 1m zzgl. Auslaufwinkel seinen Platz finden. 300 KG- oder besser wohl 400 KG-Rohr sollte dann angemessen sein.

Wenn das nicht so einfach geht, geht auch ein kurzer Luftheber in einer Regentonne.

Die Frage ist doch, welche Umwälzrate willst Du erreichen und mit welcher Luftpumpe magst Du arbeiten?


----------



## Kiv (7. Mai 2014)

Umwälzrate wären so um die 15.000l schön, als Pumpe hab ich eine Hailea V60 bekommen, die wollte ich nutzen um Helix in 300er Regentonne zu bewegen und für den LH. Hoffe die Leistung reicht aus


----------



## Zacky (7. Mai 2014)

Beides zu beliefern wird mit einer Pumpe schwierig. Ich habe aktuell meinen Filter so umgebaut, dass ich mit 2 Lufthebern für eine Umwälzung des Wassers sorge und bewege gleichzeitig mein Helix. Ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mir gefällt es schon ganz gut so, wie es läuft. Schau doch mal in meinen Filterumbauthread rein und vielleicht kannst Du davon was gebrauchen. Meine Luftheber sind auch nr knapp 1m lang.


----------

